

WebGL Brain Surface viewer  - gourneau
http://www.nmr.mgh.harvard.edu/~rudolph/webgl/brain_viewer/brain_viewer.html

======
palish
Whoa! This is incredible!

I've never seen anything like this --- an accurate 3D model of a brain, which
you can click and drag to rotate. This has a _lot_ of educational value.
(Apparently, static 2D images of the brain on Wikipedia et al don't really
give you a good "volumetric sense" of what the brain looks like.)

My only wish is to be able to "highlight" the various structures of the brain,
e.g., the Hippocampus, to know where they're located / how big they are in
relation to the whole brain.

Bravo. Wonderful work.

~~~
ciupinet
3D Slicer - <http://www.slicer.org/> \- gives you detailed 3D models for the
brain generated from CT scans. You can use it to reconstruct other organs as
well.

------
ccarpenterg
To make it run on Linux:

google-chrome --enable-webgl --ignore-gpu-blacklist

~~~
ajross
Works fine out of the box for me with Chrome 15.0.874.120 on an Arrandale
laptop running Fedora 16.

Like most WebGL apps, though, it appears to load (or maybe preprocess) a _ton_
of data. And it has no feedback. So I watched a blank page for a while,
browsed in a different tab, and came back later to see the pretty brain.

WebGL demo writers (and this applies to pretty much all of you): _please_
learn how to provide UI feedback on loading. The enormous client data set you
have locally doesn't work as well across the internet, and the default state
of your app is horribly broken without it.

------
bprater
The mouse wheel zooms.

~~~
alexgandy
It also zooms when you're trying to scroll in the left frame to read the text.

